# K-ton 5/4 or 5/5



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone going?  I am considering.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't this weekend...Friday 5/3 for me or nothing this week.


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2013)

Looks like I will be going Fri. 5/3 now.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2013)

I wish I could make it...just got the word I have a meeting tomorrow at 1pm so I'm out.

Second weekend in a row I won't be able to ski.


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

No one else?


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2013)

Last weekday lift served of the season!

Pissed I can't go.


----------



## mishka (May 2, 2013)

I am in for Friday 

  they have special price 50% midweek 25% weekend for other mountain season pass holders or present lift ticket to other mountain


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

mishka said:


> I am in




5/3?


----------



## mishka (May 2, 2013)

Puck it said:


> 5/3?




you are too quick for me  
 yes for tomorrow. Would you be interested in carpool? I'll come up to Wilmington


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

mishka said:


> you are too quick for me
> yes for tomorrow. Would you be interested in carpool? I'll come up to Wilmington



I can not.  I need to be on a conference.


----------



## mishka (May 2, 2013)

But you going tomorrow right?


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

mishka said:


> But you going tomorrow right?



Yes, I meant conference call in the truck on the way up and on the way home at 2PM.


----------



## mishka (May 2, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Yes, I meant conference call in the truck on the way up and on the way home at 2PM.



just to make sure. you have my cell phone number in PM.  call me sometimes tomorrow morning. 
 Time to wax skis and put sunscreen instead of the extra layer.

 First time skiing in May for me


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

mishka said:


> just to make sure. you have my cell phone number in PM. call me sometimes tomorrow morning.
> Time to wax skis and put sunscreen instead of the extra layer.
> 
> First time skiing in May for me



  Yes.  I will be in shorts and may wear my JHMR shirt that has a big green circle with "I SUCK" under it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Last weekday lift served of the season!
> 
> Pissed I can't go.



Jim their schedule says they'll be open Fridays for the remainder of the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Jim their schedule says they'll be open Fridays for the remainder of the season.



Hope people show up on Fridays and make it worth their while.  I think it makes sense as having a 3 day operating schedule will encourage people from further distances to make the trek.  I work evenings Friday through Sunday, so grabbing a morning session on Friday is my only realistic opportunity to get up there as I can head up Thursday evening and spend the night with family and be on the hill for 1st chair, ski till noon and still have time to commute back home for work.  Hope to be back up there on the 10th.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope people show up on Fridays and make it worth their while.  I think it makes sense as having a 3 day operating schedule will encourage people from further distances to make the trek.



+1


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Jim their schedule says they'll be open Fridays for the remainder of the season.



Awesome...I can go next Friday.


----------



## Cornhead (May 2, 2013)

There's a chance I may go Sunday. I'll be at Sugarbush Saturday. If I decide I'd rather ski Killington on Sunday, I may head there Sunday morning. Should be able to buy a ticket on Liftopia for $30 Saturday night. Looks like only Stein's will be open at SB, could be a shitshow with the free lift tickets, and a little varity might be worth $30.


----------



## 180 (May 2, 2013)

We'll be there sat and sunday


----------



## yiyame (May 5, 2013)

My date is May 19.


----------

